# Joined a Gym -Just Gen Discussion



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Well I finally broke down and joined a local gym, a couple weeks into it. This thread is intended to share generalities on different work out # of days a week, times, maybe regimens, just "stuff".

I haven't worked out regularly in many years but it's coming back.

Obviously many new machines, and free weights.

I joined because if some may remember I broke my wrist about 6 months ago, now after after splint off, need to restore mobility and strength. And now that weight is steady at 178, gym seems a good way to add 5 or 10 lbs muscle back if all goes well. Who knows.

I swore up and down I wasn't going to a gym but because of close proximity and convenience well, I did.

Seems to be going well.

Anyway, here we are. 😊


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Joining a gym is easy, the hardest part is showing up regularly. It is great you joined, but create a way to make it a habit to show up regularly.

What I found worked for me is not to work out solo. Find a group of guys who share your schedule to work out with. Hopefully some if not all are more experienced than you and will help you with your skills. Show up humble, but show up and be ready to work. The other guys can keep you accountable as much as you can keep them accountable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm definitely showing up as a newbie and humble. 

And the hardest part is shaving time out to go.

I'm on three days a week, takes about 1.5hrs. 

I spent a hundred dollars on a new pair of what I call tennis shoes but now the sporting goods stores call training/gym shoes, not running or tennis shoes anymore.

I've not spent a hundred dollars on tennis shoes for myself before but have for the kids. But here we go.

I definitely do cardio to warm up, shoot some basketball, then do the weights.

Trying to set a program for consistency. Getting to know the layout of machines in the rows is coming along.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm definitely showing up as a newbie and humble.
> 
> And the hardest part is shaving time out to go.
> 
> ...


If you go from not exercising straight into three days a week you may not keep it up.
I own a gym and the biggest profit maker we have is people buying a year long membership either for themselves or for a loved one.The newbie comes for the first few times but then the excuses start,no time,busy with kids or work etc.My place is open 24/7 and still people tell us that they can’t fit in a visit.
Use the professional trainers to show you how to use the machines,and get them to print you out an exercise program.You can then increase the difficulty as you get fitter.Depending on the amount of equipment in the place you could start a routine of exercise bike,rower,threadmill,stair climber etc.Maybe ten minutes on each and then try some weights.
The machines mainly exercise the legs, and the arms and abdominal muscles can be exercised afterwards.A good tip for someone trying to lose a belly is to do a few sit-ups between routines.I have women in my gym and they can easily fit a couple of hundred sit-ups into every session without over extending themselves.
The best exercise machines on the market right now are the vacuum threadmills.You put on a heavy apron that fits tightly around your waist or chest and then is sealed around the machine which creates a vacuum.There are dozens of different levels from strolling to sprinting and twenty minutes on this will make even the fittest person sweat.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

That's always been one of my concerns too, joining and not going. I did a six month thing, we'll see.

That's one question I have, how many days a week do others go? Go more, work on different parts different days?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you have a rehab plan for the wrist and arm? I would guess that you've lost more muscle from that arm. You'll need to do exercises where that arm works independently to rebuild it's strength. If you do exercises with both arms, the stronger arm will do more of the work and the other arm will stay weak. For example, if you do curls, do dumbell curls so that each arm works independently. Worry 100% about form with the weak arm, not strength. If you go heavy, your weak arm is going to want to take a bunch of shortcuts where just the big muscles do the work. 

What was your old fitness routine before you got injured? I'm not sure of your age, but the older you are, the longer it will take to rebuild that muscle. Make sure you take things at a level appropriate for your ability so you don't get injured.

If you haven't done strength workouts before, I might recommend spending 4-6 weeks in activities like basketball, group classes, etc. to build up overall core strength. Then if you move to weights, you'll have a base fitness level that lets you keep proper form.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's always been one of my concerns too, joining and not going. I did a six month thing, we'll see.
> 
> That's one question I have, how many days a week do others go? Go more, work on different parts different days?


Your getting a wee bit ahead of yourself my friend.Serious gym goers,bodybuilders and the like concentrate on different parts of the body on different days.
Unless you are going down this road then start off by going maybe every three days and work from there.This should be a fun activity as well as beneficial to your health so if you go and just use the sauna then don’t worry about it. (Don’t sweat it lol).
When you start getting fitter you may want to go more often,some people get addicted to working out but the most important thing is not to overdo it at the start.If you are not looking forward to going to the gym you will soon come up with excuses not to go.
Be careful of your wrist,wear support bands always.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's always been one of my concerns too, joining and not going. I did a six month thing, we'll see.
> 
> That's one question I have, how many days a week do others go? Go more, work on different parts different days?


I think both Andy and Wilson had good advice here to get some pro input either from your PT if you have one for the injury or a trainer at the gym. How you workout, days muscle groups etc. is going to depend on goals and current fitness level and what you can/should do will change as you progress. 

Me for example I've been working out regularly (5-6 times a week) for decades. But what I do now is completely different than in my twenties. I also mix things up based on what else is goin on so now I'm in ski season mode so I'm doing a lot of plyometrics. 

For me it's 30 minutes of cardio and then weights at a fast clip so I'll do dumbbell presses and follow immediately with pullups and then back to presses and back to pull ups, then I'll go to incline flies to lat pull downs and so on. I try to keep my heart pumping throughout. 1-2 days a week i'll do some power lifting to keep the central nervous system confused. 

But it all depends on the person. 

On keeping a routine I recommend making a weekly schedule with everything you have going on and put the gym in the schedule. Getting through the first month is key do things to keep you motivation up. Watch a health and fitness documentary, stare at yourself in the mirror and visualize yourself the way you want to look, whatever works for you. 

Another thing I believe in is making health a core part of your lifestyle so understanding what you put into your body is paramount to everything. 

Right now define your goals, make a plan with a pro to achieve them and then actively keep yourself motivated.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

I joined a gym to cut down the waistline, get some better sleep patterns developed. As well as deal with stress better and improve my libido. It has worked WONDERS. I also recieved an injury while at work (second job). And i have been working with a trainer to deal with it. Healthcare now is so meaningless, it's laughable. Strength training and good range of motion has given my bum elbow a chance to work better and limit pain. *Sucks being over 40!

I usually attend 2-3 times a week. And I alternate workouts to limit boredom. Most of the people there are cool to get sets in with. I only have a few THOTS that get in the way along with a few Gym Bros that screw stuff up. But mostly, the health aspect of this is tremendous. I know I have mentioned that I dove a few times this year. And with the training and fitness I did....Made my scuba and spearfishing the most enjoyable ever. Also, just before the holidays, I will be participating in some deer hunting and predator erradication. Long walks and hikes to be had!


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

The hardest part of working out is the motivation to actually work out. The weights and activity are easy in comparison. For the first 6 weeks, make firm commitments of when you are going to the gym (e.g. MWF 6pm, Sat 1pm). Aim for at least 3 days a week, but 4 is better. Think of them like doctor's appointments. Go to the gym at those times without exception! Even if you just sit in the sauna, never miss a day. If you start fudging by saying you'll go tomorrow, eventually tomorrow never comes.

And really, everyone should exercise regularly anyway. You can get away without exercising until you're in your 30's or so, but after that your body starts to fall apart. If you're not exercising regularly by the time you're 40, you'll easily get injured doing common things like putting groceries in the car. Think about exercise as way way to ensure you are healthy and mobile throughout your life rather than what your waistline looks like today. It should be a normal part of your life like brushing teeth is.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Good RR, you know you have to commit because muscle mass decreases after age 40 or something.

Starting Strength is the best beginner program hands down. With my start on this years ago I'm among the strongest men at my gym and can out squat most guys half my age (not exaggerating).

I've found it addictive, that is pressing, deadlifting, or squatting a heavy loaded barbell. I only allow myself two days per week in the gym... I have lots of kids and family commitments. I'd love to train more and hope to compete someday in masters powerlifting events. 

I've been cutting my body weight for months now. Lifts are all down but still setting personal bests as a % of my body weight. I'm almost 50 now, but because of my consistent years of strength training I'm actually stronger than when I was twenty.

I love impressing my wife by easily picking her up in a big hug every day when I get home and all my kids think I'm like Superman. Pretty much my entire motivation for staying strong is to woo my gorgeous wife 😉.

Heavy barbell work is also great remedy for all of the anger and frustration that comes with being a man. I think it also keeps my hormones in working order.

Wishing you the best! Starting strength by Mark Rippetoe.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Ragnar
I was the poster boy for unhealthy living. Was 330 and smoked 2-3 decks of cigarettes. Stupid? You bet. I got paid back in spades. First heart attack at 40, second almost killed me. Put me in a coma for a few days, and worse? Robbed me of most of my immune system and all of my stamina for nearly ten years. Started walking, joined Weight Watchers about 8 years after (took me that long to be able to move around without being winded). At my first milestone, being able to walk for 15 minutes without collapsing, I joined a gym. Everything comes back, stamina regained, I now weigh around 195. I am now working on the last 15-20. At 64 I have the body I always (and my wife) wanted. I hit the gym at least 3 times a week. I am still working mostly on cardio, as that is the formula for weight loss, and can do 45-60 minutes flat out on the elliptical (love it, as it does not hurt my hips). I may not end up with a body like Superman, but I am trying to get as close as I can. (interesting, for my birthday a few years back, I had mentioned to my kids that I wear a Superman shirt in the gym as it inspires me, they suggested I get inked, then they bought me my first tat.-now I am an inked old fart)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Being 56 it's a given I definitely work out a lot different than in my 20s. 

Am following PT guidance for the wrist, wrist strength is definitely down and even arm strength. 

After cardio and warming up it seems using machines for lats, chest, and curls, all valuing form and reps over weight are providing an the wrist with an increase in range of motion. Although I've do free weight curls for second and third reps after getting loose. And weights for tricep extensions. 

Did I say it's a world of difference now than when younger 😀😀 ?? Hey, with the obvious differences, first thing considered is to not over do it or redamage the wrist.

So far so good wrist actually feels a little better, with the stretching and exercising. 

I'm at my weight, 176lbs this morning, so now adding some protein and calories on days going to gym. I could add 10 lbs if done right.

Am working on updating my weekly schedule with gym three times a week, with a slot for a fourth if I want.



Commitment is key! Gotta do it. So far


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Being 56 it's a given I definitely work out a lot different than in my 20s.
> 
> Am following PT guidance for the wrist, wrist strength is definitely down and even arm strength.
> 
> ...


Definitely take it easy on the wrist. What you really don't want is to get into a good routine with good commitment only to be sidelined by tweaking the wrist. There is always that point where you're in the grove and your mind starts saying you're doing great you can take today off as a reward and next thing you know you're off routine. 

Sounds like you're on the right track. Once you are fully healed and off all PT restrictions I recommend throwing in some power lifting to shock you body into muscle growth if your looking to put on 10lbs of muscle. Diet is as important as training and so is rest. So if your adding calories pay attention to what calories your getting. No empty useless calories just to get calories.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone drink or take protein or supplements? 

Something easy and quick. I drink one supplement shake, from GNC, that seems to work for protein and supplements, along with a vitamin pack.

Wife got me a Nutribullet which makes things quick.

I'm a little more concerned now regarding getting a better diet established. Doing good but more thoughts on actually getting enough, of "the right stuff" if exercising properly.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I workout 5 days a week on average (a little less in the winter and a little more in the summer) but I have a home gym so it's really convenient to use. I've been taking it a bit easy lately and slowly getting back into my routine because I have an injury that I'm still getting over. 

The diet is the most important thing if you want to lose weight. For nutrition I eat lean meats and veggies when I'm doing my summer cut to show the 6 pack and I'll add in a few processed carbs (e.g. wheat bread) during the winter. I have 1 g of protein per pound of lean body mass every day which requires that I eat a Greek yogurt and have a protein shake every day. I like the premier protein shakes that are ready to drink. 

I do not like machines at all. A good set of dumbbells and an Olympic bar are far superior. The main compound movement exercises to do are squats, dead lifts, bench, overhead press, and rows. Then you can supplement with the dumbbells to target specific muscles and do some bodyweight exercises like pullups, dips, pushups, and situps/crunches/planks, as needed.


----------



## AKA Broken Arrow (Feb 19, 2016)

I recently joined a gym too and I would probably never go if I didn't sign up with a personal trainer. She's great, teaches me all the exercises and makes sure that I do them. I'm 51 now and I have a bit of stenosis in my neck that I took pain meds for 8 years for. I gave up the pills and am now trying to do it naturally. It's been a few weeks now and I feel really good so far.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I go with my wife twice a week now. This is my 3rd week. She works out before she teaches a spin class so that's what we do together. I am going tonight and know that spin class is going to kick my butt again but I am getting better! Going to the gym is good for my mental health as well.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

For me it is simple, treat the gym as part of your daily routine, not something optional. I have been going to the gym for 4-5x a week for many years, and in part, because I just view it as part of my day. I see people who struggle with going to the gym consistently, and many times it is b/c they view the gym as optional and something they try to fit in around everything else.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I can understand where staying motivated is a hurdle. 

Still working on my schedule for three or four days a week. I have Friday evening included as a workout day, but as I sit here after lunch I started to think "I'm too busy this evening" and started to rationalize it.

But then thought no worries this or that can shift. But did semi-waffle for a minute, and then deciding to be sure and go, stick with the chosen day.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

My work has always been blue collar/physical so I have always been in pretty good shape but the gym is going to make an even better me. I've already noticed Warrior 3 being a LOT easier when we do yoga at home because of the spin class. I don't know if I will ever be able to do the spin class at the resistance levels/gears my wife does (she's the instructor) but the competitive male in me is going to try for sure.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I have Friday evening included as a workout day, but as I sit here after lunch I started to think "I'm too busy this evening" and started to rationalize it.


One way to combat this is to do exercises that you find enjoyable in some sense. Personally, I find weightlifting a boring activity. I like the results, but the actual workout isn't really fun. However, I genuinely like doing classes like kickboxing and BodyPump. I workout harder in the group environment. The instructor gives direction, so I don't have to self motivate. The activity itself is fun in some sense. The results aren't going to be the same as weightlifting, but I find it much easier to stick to my workout schedule when I'm doing these classes I enjoy instead of something I find boring. 

You mentioned basketball. Maybe just stick with that for now until exercise becomes a regular habit. Once you are already in the habit of going, you won't have to self-motivate to actually get to the gym. 

This is just a comment in general, but I think newbies make a huge mistake by starting with the treadmills and such when joining the gym. Those machines are useful, but generally pretty boring. The newbie will typically lose motivation and stop coming. Instead, the newbie should be doing some activity like a Zumba dance class. They can feel like they are doing something fun and the heath effects are a bonus. That way they actually look forward to going to the gym instead of having to force themselves to go each day.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ragnar, you asked for some advice and you have received a lot of it. I might add that at first you really shouldn't be so concerned with specific exercises, protein drinks, or even building muscle. 
The first thing you must do is to make sure that everything works as it should. From there you can start to develop routines and specific body parts. In order to do so, you can start off doing a light weight using proper form for as many reps as you can until failure. This way you will develop (redevelop) along the entire range of motion. You can avoid cheating by doing half motions that may build the mirror muscles that every one can see, but leaves you open to tears, rips and ruptures as the rest of the muscles and tendons are not developed enough to support them. 
Also do some cardio, in much the same way. Build up to a particular distance or time and then work towards that. 
One of the biggest reasons for failure are unrealistic expectations. Everyone wants to be the next Arnold, and then gives up after a few weeks or months because they do not make it. Instead look at where you are now and compare your self to your self. So take and keep measurements, weights and journals. Then every so often go back and read where you were a month, or even a week ago to gain the sense of accomplishment that will move you forward.
PS I forgot to mention - engage in a wide field of activity as well. It does no good to look good, if nothing functions - so add some yoga, pilates, kick boxing or play basketball or handball.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The basketball thought is a good idea. I wasn't thinking about that, going to just play some basketball if nothing else may be the answer today.

And the something fun component, that motivates me more today.

This will force me to do some cardio and loosening up to warm up. 

I'm sneaking up on this workout thing now. 😁 my first few rules; don't get injured, dont re-injure the wrist. Slowly get the wrist flexibility and strength recovered. 

He$$, I might spend some time in the sauna there for the first time, or whirlpool. 

Thanks,


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In all honesty I didn't go Friday or Saturday, but did go Sunday. So technically I'm still on plan of min 3 days a week, for two weeks now. 

Although my original plan included Friday or Saturday being a day, and not going on Sundays .


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all honesty I didn't go Friday or Saturday, but did go Sunday. So technically I'm still on plan of min 3 days a week, for two weeks now.
> 
> Although my original plan included Friday or Saturday being a day, and not going on Sundays .


Don't worry about which days you go - just go. Being active will become a habit and you will start to look forward to going instead of forcing yourself to go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Showing the commitment!

Have been four times this week. 

Doing not too much, not to little.

Shoulder, arms, late one day.

Back, delta, arms, bicepts and triceps another. 

Chest, some arms, another.

Overheat bench lats, chest to some extent, another 

Trying to nail down full body, with major areas every other day.

Like the sauna!.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I butt in and ask questions about the locker room?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Absolutely!

Locker room is good, clean, well kept.

Particular questions?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I set myself up on a regular schedule. I even marked my calendar so that I could not chicken out. I make regular gym attendance on Mondays, Wednesdays and first thing Saturday morning. When I first started, I went once per week for the first two weeks, then I would increase to two days for a month or so following. The third day was added about a year ago, and I will be adding another day next year. I have certain goals in mind: Being a heavy and kind of lumpy guy my entire life, the new body is novel. I finally have that "V"-shaped upper body, so the next thing is to get the balance of my gut off. I have about 20 to go before I feel I will be at an ideal weight for my height. Then I am going for some definition. The arms are looking good, and the pecs are starting to show some shape. The Abs are what I want! I can manage sit ups while keeping a small weight on my chest, and in a few months....hopefully...some definition.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Locker room is good, clean, well kept.
> 
> Particular questions?


Yes, sort of! My ex h used to talk about the locker room at our fitness gym (at the time), and said that he didn’t understand why so many men walk around stark naked in there. That they would do things like shave at the sink naked, which means their junk most likely is going to be touching the sink as they do it. And seeing gnarly pube hairs in the sink after such an event. Or just lifting their leg and putting their foot on the bench to dry off between their legs, and you are sitting right there on the bench. They can’t at least not do it with their junk in the face of someone on the bench?

This gym was not a gym rat type of place. Most members were average looking 30’s to 60’s aged people. It wasn’t over run with gay dudes or mirror jockies. Many couples and families.

He said this is a regular occurrence in almost any male locker room and he just never understood why the most common of courtesy for others regarding their hairy junk didn’t register with so many guys.

Your thoughts or experiences?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, sort of! My ex h used to talk about the locker room at our fitness gym (at the time), and said that he didn’t understand why so many men walk around stark naked in there. That they would do things like shave at the sink naked, which means their junk most likely is going to be touching the sink as they do it.


At my gym, those kinds of things are common in the sense it's not unusual to see it once in a while. But it is not something that everyone does all the time. Most people have an appropriate amount of modesty and decorum in the locker room. Most people will wear a towel to and from the shower and will generally be nude only the necessary amount of time to shower and get dressed. But there are guys who shave at the sink nude with their junk touching the counter. There are also guys who use the hair dryer to blow dry their balls. And guys who sit on the bench with their naked butt and dump foot powder all over the floor. But most people don't do that and I imagine that most people in the locker room are similarly disgusted by that kind of behavior as well.

My guess is that certain people don't care about cultural conventions and will do what they want. So even if everyone else is covered up in the locker room, they'll walk around naked because they prefer it. The fact that the convention is to be covered up doesn't matter to them. But since they have that attitude anyway, they don't follow other cultural conventions like not pressing their junk against the counter and benches. While I can understand how it's more comfortable to be nude, I also understand that not everyone is comfortable with my nudity so I take appropriate measures to minimize that discomfort. It's clear that not everyone has that same philosophy.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

So far I've not ran into those that act not in good taste when using the facilities. 

So far so good. 😁😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One thing that helps me out - I have no "gut".

I've lost the weight already, down 55lbs to 176lbs, 6'3, and steady.

I did focus on nutrition first, trimming down, now I'm doing my due diligence on proper nutrition when building up, or at least loosening up preparing to build up, so I don't lose when expending muscle energy. 

That's my theory! 😁😁


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I've fallen into the GNC supplement chain store mentality at least for now. Seems to work but I'm always looking for a better mousetrap. 

At least it seems I'm getting enough good calories, vitamins, and fiber from what I'm purchasing. And its quick, with a Nutribullet to produce the drinks.

Not taking any creatine yet, not convinced on it but still have open mind.

Any other thoughts on easy nutrition?

I am going to the gym now at least four times, or five times a week to get whole body after a complete cycle.

Hitting specific muscle groups every other day.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Sounds like you're on the right path. It's good you're focusing on nutrition. Just remember, the convenient easy stuff isn't always worth it. Try to keep the diet based on real whole foods, no refined sugars or refined carbs/starches. Basically highly processed foods are mostly useless, this includes a lot of the powders and bars you get from the GNCs of the world. If your upping your calories to bulk up, do it with more meals not bigger ones.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Missed the gym last night due to tweaking a knee on a hike this weekend. It might have been ok but i wasn't sure I wouldn't make it worse. It should be good to go for tomorrow night. 

The weight stuff we do is boring but I am starting to really enjoy the spin class. With my wife being the instructor, I am definitely always trying to "show off" for her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hope your knee feels better!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a quick add.

I've kept with it. Now seeing results, that's a good motivator. 

Shirts are back to/tighter in arms and chest. Don't have any belly at all.

Wife wants to squeeze my arms all the time, that's the best perk.

Doesn't like it when other women have commented. But hey.

Yes, I can be shallow now and then. 😎😎

But well anchored!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I am thinking about joining a boxing gym in addition to my current gym / workouts. I need to do more cardio, and quite honestly cardio bores me, so I think taking some boxing classes with fit in well here. I just need to somehow find a way to fit in with my schedule currently...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The schedule is the one of the hard things to get settled.

I've made a strawman of working on varying muscle groups and it's a reality that strategy is required to apply time needed against time available throughout the week.

Balanced with it's not best to work on the entire body everytime; that's not physically and enough time available each visit possible, if you will.

Cardio? I get bored there, and truthfully spend only four minutes each visit on a lifestyle stepper to warm up.

I see some folks going 30 to 60 minutes on those or similar, or treadmill but that's not for me.

I get plenty of cardio doing free weights, where I spend most of my time. Doing 4 reps of 12-15 each specific exercise.

Then some limited machines, and I'm gone.

Every now and then I've used the sauna or jacuzzi when a little stiff.

After getting familiar with the floor layout and options have settled time management has gotten easier. Like everything the more you do the easier things can get.

The last realization is to truly do this, it appears one must choose to make it part of a lifestyle. 

One day it just got easier, like I was getting over the hump. I'm becoming one of the "regulars", recognized by others, and things are gelling. 

It certainly limits TV time, and has even modified my supper times, which is something I didn't desire, but I have had to make choices.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is expensive, but i recommend a trainer. once a week, or even just once a month to help you develop a plan. You need wrist exercises, and he can show you all of them, and how to do them right


----------

